# الكتب والمخطوطات > مجلس المخطوطات >  بخط الشيخ ابن عثيمين ،،

## عبد الله الحمراني



----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

جزاكم الله خيرا ، ورزقنا الله بر والدينا .
بارك الله فيكم .

----------


## عبد الله عبد الرحمن رمزي

ماشاء الله من اين ظفرتم بها(ابتسامة) 
جزاكم الله خيرا ، وبارك الله فيكم

----------


## أسـامة

بارك الله فيك يا شيخ عبدالله.

----------


## رشيد الكيلاني

> 


خطه ينبئك عن شخصه يحب تنظيم الامور وسبرها وتقسيمها ليسهل فهمها على طالب العلم.

----------


## عبد الله الحمراني

صدقت يا شيخ رشيد.
وللشيخ أبي محمد : حصلت عليها من صفحة على الفيس بوك عليها ، أظنها الصفحة الرسمية لتراث الشيخ رحمه الله.
وهناك أوراق أخرى بخط الشيخ رحمه الله.

----------


## عبد الله الحمراني

وهذا رابط الصفحة:
http://www.facebook.com/IbnotHaimeenPage?ref=ts

----------


## ربوع الإسـلام

رحمه الله تعالى، وطيّب ثراه، وأكرم مثواه، والفردوس أنزله وجازاه .. آمين

----------


## عبد الله الحمراني

حكم تهنئة الكفار بأعياد رأس السنة والكريسماس

----------


## عبد الله الحمراني

حكم عيد الحب

----------


## عادل ديدو

بارك الله فيك

----------

